# Hamtaro



## EmeraldLeafBlade (Jun 27, 2008)

Does anyone remember Hamtaro? I sure do! And I still love it! They're going to bring the DS game Ham-Ham Challenge to the US, meaning there's a chance the show will come back as well. I certainly hope so.


----------



## Great Aether (Jun 27, 2008)

I remember the show, wasn't too interested in it though. Only episode I can remember that was funny was the one where what's her name talks to Hamtaro about Mr. Yoshi, and Hamtaro thought she was talking about the class pet. I lol'd at that, but not much else.


----------



## Peegeray (Jun 27, 2008)

i played hamtaro ham ham heartbreak it's a pretty cool game
i never watched the anime though, i don't think it came to britain


----------



## spaekle (Jun 27, 2008)

Ha, I remember loving that show xD. It's like, you don't even have to care what's going on - they're little fuzzy dancing balls of happy cuteness and that makes the entire show. My favorite was, uh... Dexter? The one with the glasses? And Howdy, just because I have a cute little figure of him that's still on my shelf.

I used to have the theme song on my iPod. English and Japanese. :D


----------



## Flora (Jun 27, 2008)

That show was ADORABLE!

I hae Ham Ham Heartbreak.  That's it. And my sister beat the game for me. (Stupid robot thing...)


----------



## Furretsu (Jun 27, 2008)

The theme song was amazing. (:


----------



## Harlequin (Jun 27, 2008)

Peegeray said:


> i played hamtaro ham ham heartbreak it's a pretty cool game
> i never watched the anime though, i don't think it came to britain


Yes, it did.


----------



## Timmy (Jun 27, 2008)

I remember seeing it a couple of times when I was younger but I never watched it.. for some reason I never really watched alot of anime when I was little. If any at all.

I guess they are quite cute. I mean, they're Hamsters, what's not to like? D:


----------



## Roxxor (Jul 1, 2008)

The show was good, and I played one of the games.  It was also good.  I would hope the show comes back.


----------



## Worst Username Ever (Jul 2, 2008)

Hamtaro is just cuteness, and I love cuteness. Sadly we never got more than season 1 in Norway...*sigh*


----------



## Chimera (Jul 2, 2008)

*raises hand* :D; It's one of those things that I never really grew out of. Then I played Ham Ham Heartbreak when I was on vacation (hey, I had _nothing_ better to do) and though Spat was pretty awesome. :3; ... Then I filled up a page in my sketchbook drawing him in sharpie. XD;


----------



## Erika (Jul 8, 2008)

I loved this show. XD; What wasn't there to like about little ham-hams?


----------

